# Turretin's Sources



## Prufrock (Jun 12, 2009)

The following information may not have interest to any other than me, but I thought I would share anyway. The following are disconnected thoughts that I found interesting while going through the bibliography at the end of Turretin's _Institutes_, regarding his sources.




> Of the scholastics, Thomas Aquinas is quoted the most by far: in fact, more so than Biel, Scotus, Durandus, Suarez and Vasquez combined. He never quotes Ockam or Gregory of Rimini. Bernard is quoted frequently. Lombard is still quoted extensively.
> 
> By far, the most quotations still come from Augustine; I find it impressive that as far as Turretin after the Reformation began, Augustine is still _the_ authority in theological dispute. He is quoted (by rough count) four times as frequently as any other author, excepting Bellarmine, Chrysostom and Jerome. After Augustine, Bellarmine is quoted the most by far. The Council of Trent, of course, is also quoted extensively.
> 
> ...


----------



## py3ak (Jun 12, 2009)

It would be interesting to see the proportion of Turretin's quotations from commentaries and other works of direct Biblical study vs. from works of a more theological nature. It would also be interesting to see how many quotes from Calvin are in the natures of an appeal to an authority, vs. a vindication from misrepresentation.


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 12, 2009)

Ruben, a quick check of randomly selected quotations does show a high statistical percentage of quotes vindicating Calvin in his teaching against the cavils of opponents; also, there appear to be several that are designed, not so much to free Calvin from misrepresentation, but mostly to (seemingly arbitrarily) say, "Neither does Calvin differ from the received opinion." Perhaps this is largely to do with Turretin being at the academy in Geneva, and an innate desire to establish his school as teaching orthodoxy.


----------



## DTK (Jun 12, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> The following information may not have interest to any other than me, but I thought I would share anyway. The following are disconnected thoughts that I found interesting while going through the bibliography at the end of Turretin's _Institutes_, regarding his sources.
> 
> By far, the most quotations still come from Augustine; I find it impressive that as far as Turretin after the Reformation began, Augustine is still _the_ authority in theological dispute. He is quoted (by rough count) four times as frequently as any other author, excepting Bellarmine, Chrysostom and Jerome.....



Yes, but it's probably good to bear in mind that among patristic authors, Augustine was undoubtedly the most prolific, followed by Chrysostom and then Jerome. 



> It appears he knew English, but rarely quoted English/Scottish authors, even those written in Latin. Those quoted which I picked out were King James I, Robert Ballie, William Twisse and John Jewell; but I think this was it. Perkins, Ames, Cartwright -- none of these are quoted. Ussher is also quoted.


This is true, although he was very much aware of William Whitaker's work, to whom he made a number of references without ever actually citing him. The index of proper names will compliment the bibliography as to others of whose work he was aware, including William of Occam to whom you made reference.

DTK


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 12, 2009)

Good information, Pastor King. I am looking through that index at the moment. I notice, however, that Voetius is referred to in 2:95 in the text, but his name is mentioned neither in the bibliography nor the Index of Proper names. I wonder how many others were missed.

The Index certainly rounds out a lot of references that I was expecting to find. Thanks for drawing attention to it.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 12, 2009)

Since he wrote it for polemic purposes, it's quite useful to see where his opponents were drawing their information. Thanks.


----------



## DTK (Jun 13, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> The Index certainly rounds out a lot of references that I was expecting to find. Thanks for drawing attention to it.



You bet, we share similar interests, and I'm always grateful for your observations.

DTK


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 13, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Of the scholastics, Thomas Aquinas is quoted the most by far: in fact, more so than Biel, Scotus, Durandus, Suarez and Vasquez combined.


That is very interesting. In what light and context does he quote Aquinas? That is, merely as a historical source, or in support of a reformed doctrine - I know for instance that the Summa defends double predestination - or truly in an _elenctic_ way?


----------



## charliejunfan (Jun 13, 2009)

Turretin looked really smart too!


----------



## py3ak (Jun 13, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Ruben, a quick check of randomly selected quotations does show a high statistical percentage of quotes vindicating Calvin in his teaching against the cavils of opponents; also, there appear to be several that are designed, not so much to free Calvin from misrepresentation, but mostly to (seemingly arbitrarily) say, "Neither does Calvin differ from the received opinion." Perhaps this is largely to do with Turretin being at the academy in Geneva, and an innate desire to establish his school as teaching orthodoxy.



That was my impression as well.


----------

